# Why is package being built?



## mlager (Sep 26, 2013)

I've noticed just today that certain ports are having packages automatically created for them, which I don't ever recall seeing. I only really noticed this because in my jails, /etc/make.conf specifies to save packages to /var/ports/packages. That directory has never existed in my jails, so all of a sudden some of my builds started failing. That's when I noticed the port was trying to create the package, and I didn't have the packages directory. Once created, port installed fine. Just not sure why the package creation in the first place.

```
[HOST] root@s01 /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf # make install
===>  Building package for pkgconf-0.9.3
Creating package /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf/pkgconf-0.9.3.tbz
Registering depends:.
Registering conflicts: pkg-config-*.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf/pkgconf-0.9.3.tbz'
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.9.3
[HOST] root@s01 /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf #
```


----------

